

Sneak peak of Tech Trek film—using Google Glass in Vegas casinos, bars clubs. - cgshaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTUOHyzTlk0&feature=youtu.be&a

======
rigoneri
Love the Oceans 11 spoof!

